
Integrated information theory: from consciousness to its physical substrate - dhairya
https://www.nature.com/nrn/journal/v17/n7/abs/nrn.2016.44.html
======
dhairya
oops meant to post link the full article here:
[https://www.nature.com/nrn/journal/v17/n7/full/nrn.2016.44.h...](https://www.nature.com/nrn/journal/v17/n7/full/nrn.2016.44.html)

